# Gang training resources



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

I just got back from Basic Gang School down here at NAS Meridian RCTA. It's the southeast equivalent of Fort Indiantown Gap in PA. 

Very interesting course, since my days in Mass. were limited in terms of gang activity. Where I am now there are several active gangs, and we are seeing more entering school for whatever reason. 

The instructor was Tony Avendorph, who was with Illinois State Police, then LASD, then Prince Georges County Police, mostly all working gangs. 

Question for the group, do any of you have any good resources for further study? Books, videos, on-line resources... I am on RISSGang, but have just begun using it.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Local prisons keep extensive records on gangs ( for obvious reasons ) and i'm sure the C/O's assigned as gang officers would be happy to share info.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

PM Mike La Copper he has very good info.


----------



## Fitzwilly (Oct 17, 2006)

I have a powerpoint somewhere from a training we did as a state, local and federal collaborative some 3-4 years ago, i'll see if i can pull it up. NESPIN in Franklin has gang trainings regularly (but you're not in MA) They may be able to provide you with some decent information.
There's a annual conference in Chicago i think it's in August this year.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi USM,

Anything particular you're looking for? I was a gang unit OIC for a number of years in one of LA's more busier places for gang activity, including where MS-13 and 18th Street were born.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi, LA Copper...

Our local activity is Insane Vice Lords, 74 Hoover Crips and Simon City Royals. The Chicago influence is due to many of the original leaders having family in Mississippi, in part due to the post-war migrations from the south in search of jobs. 

So far we have done a baseline survey of graffiti near campus so we will know if anything new shows up. What we have seen looks like tagger graffiti, not gang graffiti. I've reached out to someone I know at the county jail, the city PD, and the two largest nearby school PDs. 

I'm looking for resources my officers can use day to day, as well as ideas on identifying gang members. For instance, last academic year we had lots of info coming from Residence Life when they came across gang paraphernalia while doing dorm room inspections. So, next month when the new Residence Life staff get their training we are going to talk to them about what to look for and who to notify. 

That sorta thing. It's only the past year this has come up on our radar, and I don't want to get too far behind the curve.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

http://www.gangsorus.com/
http://www.crimespider.com/
I've used these for info in the past. Some gangs actually have their own websites but be careful, They have a nasty habit of dropping trojans and such on visitors


----------

